# Can Philips PTV 100 be used to schedule recordings



## guarh (Jul 18, 2008)

I did a search but didn't come up with anything.

I don't need the full blown Tivo experience, guide etc, I just need to be able to schedule to record at a specific channel at specific time.
Is this device capable of doing it?
The same device with a Livetime Plus service is being sold for $100 on ebay, but again I am not interested in this as I don't watch a lot of tv.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

An unsubbed Philips PTV-100 will be able to make manual scheduled recordings. 

There is no Lifetime Plus for them, just Lifetime, or Product Lifetime. The Lifetime Plus term is reserved for the Toshiba and Pioneer TiVos, which came with a free Basic level of service, with the full paid service called Plus.


----------



## tvcn (Jul 29, 2005)

The Philips has an analog tuner, which won't be able to record digital stations come Feb 2009 when analog broadcasting is shutdown.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There are backdoor workarounds to use a Series 1 with a DTV-OTA tuners. From as little as choosing a cable or satellite lineup with box, and IR code, to haming it to add some subchannel remapping.

If the source is cable or an existing box service, don't worry.


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

classicsat said:


> There are backdoor workarounds to use a Series 1 with a DTV-OTA tuners. From as little as choosing a cable or satellite lineup with box, and IR code, to haming it to add some subchannel remapping.


Do you have any links for this?

( I mean apart from http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=338968)


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Check http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=375578

If you mean an IR translator box, AFAIK, it is just a theoretical device, although I have a simple device that does the outside conversion (it basically emulates a DirecTV serial port for channel changing, and ends up blasting IR; I made it for a TiVo whose IR blaster would not work. Further details I choose not to divulge, as it could aid an FTA pirate to get their receiver work with TiVo). With a more powerful microcontroller (I used an Atmel AT90S2313), one could have it easily do channel translation, and possibly the IR blasting directly.


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

Hmm. I'm not much into microcontrollers... but I've got this Webpal internet appliance that just sits here gathering dust. I've got Debian on it, it has a 40MHz ARM CPU, serial and parallel ports, VGA, composite video out, IR keyboard and ethernet... I'm sure I could do something, like input from 1 or 2 tivos, converting codes and driving 1 or 2 IR blasters to CECBs (like my Tivax STB-T9). I'll start working on it when I have some time.

BTW here's some background on the webpal: 
http://openhardware.net/WebPal/
http://webpal.bigbrd.com/
http://www.tjhsst.edu/~bgelb/webpal/index.html
http://webpal.justdave.us/


----------

